# My latest manicure



## CarolfromTX (Jul 28, 2020)

My daughter came over today and did my nails. The color is called Gloss Angeles.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 28, 2020)

Very pretty, Carol!

The flower medley backdrop adds such a classy touch.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 29, 2020)

Love that!!  I wish my hands and nails were as pretty as yours!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2020)

That’s a pretty colour. I love pink nails.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks great Carol, love the color!


----------

